
What Happens If The Debt Ceiling Is Breached? - _pius
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/09/what-happens-if-the-debt-ceiling-is-breached.html
======
skidoo
Except that none of these things will happen, as with the previous dozen or so
times of the decade past, the Powers That Be will just raise it up yet again
when next backing themselves into a corner.

